# Recommendation on a good dealer



## Bucky706 (May 3, 2012)

Good Morning Folks,
I'd like to introduce myself to the group.  My wife and I have spent the last year living aboard our sail boat cruising the east coast and Bahamas.  We've decided to sell our boat and continue our nomadic lifestyle aboard an RV.  We've decided that a 40' diesel pusher is the right choice for us.  (They make our hearts go litter-patter).  
So, we're looking to hear about people's experience with dealers.  We expect to spend winters in the south west, and summer in the north east.  (Our families live in those areas).  So our preference would be to buy from a dealer in either of those areas.  
Looking forward to hearing from you folks and getting to know you all.

Cheers, 

Dave


----------



## vanole (May 3, 2012)

I've had 2 great experiences at DeMartini in California.  Yeah I groaned at California but it was worth travel.  I'm on the East Coast.


Jeff


----------



## Bucky706 (May 4, 2012)

Thx Jeff.  
I didn't mention this in my original post, and I should have.   What I'm really interested in hearing about is after sales service.  I figure the true test of a dealership is how they treat customers when something goes wrong.  I've heard of some dealership that blow off customers when they complain.  If the customer persists, these dealers stop returning phone calls.  Those are the types of dealerships that I want to avoid.  Obviously that wasn't your experience.
California is certainly an option.  We have family there.  
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## vanole (May 4, 2012)

Bucky706,

You are thinking along good lines.

I made the pilgramage out to California only once after the sale and the dealer support was super.

Back in the day when Monaco was huge (prior to bankruptcy and then Navistar buyout) they had factory repair facilites in Coburg, Wakarusa In, and Wildwood Fl.  I had myself a nice security blanket seeing how my dealer was on the West Coast and huge distance away.  To this day I don't even walk into the Monaco dealership closest to me.  I've got a great local RV repair guy.  I snowbird in Fl and if I have a major issue that someone local in Miami can't fix I'll visit Wildwood.  The former Monaco employees who worked their prior to bankruptcy I guess bought the facility and still work on Monaco's and I've heard do great work.  I have not had to use them yet keeping my fingers crossed.

Jeff


----------

